# How do you get USDA papers for ur animals?



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I've been told to just go to a vet, but the local vet here said to go to a military vet. And I tried looking up a military vet and didn't get any except Animal Clinic Of Northwest Austin and they aren't even on the base and I'm getting mixxed reviews about the dr there. I jut want to get all the paper work and shots done for my dog before it's too late so I can take her to Germany wit me. Please help.


----------



## nanashi7 (Jun 5, 2013)

http://www.state.gov/m/fsi/tc/34589.htm

Says you get a health certificate from the vet and mail it to the USDA.

Specific APHIS info for TX is : Texas 512‐383‐2411 [email protected] Service Center 4


----------



## Ruby&Lola (Apr 25, 2013)

I wonder if that's different for Germany. Thank u very much.


----------

